# Mathews String Suppressors



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a Mathews switchback xt. I like this bow and it is really smooth draw and no complaints. The only problem is i blow through the top suppressor way faster than the bottom. Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

I have the same problem and my bows specs are dead on. I posted this problem on the Mathews sight a while back and many are in the same boat. They claim Mathews' supplier had a run of soft suppresors and most dealers will replace them for free if you complain. When I asked my dealer acted as though he had never heard of it. I've bought 3 sets in the last 7 or 8 months and they are all still soft and almost mushy feeling. They are still wearing out quick. Make sure your bow is in spec, and hope they eventually come out with harder suppressors is about all the hope I can give you. Good luck.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Having same problem with my S2, top supressor wearing out faster, havent replaced it yet but does show alot of wear, bought some new sets to keep me going, just something to deal with. Not a big issue, hope they mathews corrects this issue.


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

meanvarchery.com sells them I don't know how good they are never tried them...but I'm thinking about giving them a call...I just replaced the ones on mine about a month ago..you think Mathews would have fixed this problem by now!!! also has anybody had problems with thier serving on the cam?


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

THOMASBOW1 said:


> meanvarchery.com sells them I don't know how good they are never tried them...but I'm thinking about giving them a call...I just replaced the ones on mine about a month ago..you think Mathews would have fixed this problem by now!!! also has anybody had problems with thier serving on the cam?



Not since going to Bucknasty strings.


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

> meanvarchery.com sells them I don't know how good they are never tried them...but I'm thinking about giving them a call...I just replaced the ones on mine about a month ago..you think Mathews would have fixed this problem by now!!! also has anybody had problems with thier serving on the cam?


If you having serving problems and your string is otherwise in good shape just have the existing string reserved with Holo . If your due for a new string have the new one served with Holo and you won't have any more problems with the servings


----------



## 30pointbucks (Dec 7, 2008)

modeclan said:


> Not since going to Bucknasty strings.


 Yep same here :darkbeer:


----------



## 01eye (May 12, 2009)

I have the solution!! take them off and add a norway stringtamer.
Did this to my mathews reezen. no problems.


----------

